# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Practice Management Software with Excel Import/Export function

## MobileEyeTech

Our mobile group is currently using iFile, but we are looking for software that can handle both the routine demands of a practice (booking, Ontario (OHIP) billing, prescriptions, EMR record, etc.) and export results into an Excel file. Ideally, the software would import Excel material as well. Information security is also a top priority. Does anyone have any ideas about software that can do all of this? 

Thanks!

----------


## jakeller

I am not sure if they are able to do everything YET, but we use WINK (formerly Point of View) and I know many of the reports can be exported into excel or to a PDF. WINK is still adding different options to the program.  It may be worth checking out. BTW, it's free...

----------


## romin

> I am not sure if they are able to do everything YET, but we use WINK (formerly Point of View) and I know many of the reports can be exported into excel or to a PDF. WINK is still adding different options to the program.  It may be worth checking out. BTW, it's free...


How do you like WINK?  Can it run stand alone or is it web based? Also, can it be used on multiple stations at the same time? Thanks

----------


## romin

> I am not sure if they are able to do everything YET, but we use WINK (formerly Point of View) and I know many of the reports can be exported into excel or to a PDF. WINK is still adding different options to the program.  It may be worth checking out. BTW, it's free...


How do you like WINK?  Can it run stand alone or is it web based? Thanks

----------


## NJ

jakeller - Would appreciate any feedback on WINK - seems like a good program - any pros (besides being free) - anything that you would consider a "con"?  Thanks for any info.

----------

